# Mobile Support



## Blake Bowden (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you guys access the forums on your mobile phone or pda? Would you use a PDA/phone formatted theme?


----------



## owls84 (Nov 11, 2008)

I enjoy it on the computer. I have a PDA and it may be nice to access it but I wouldn't use it a lot.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't deal with any of that stuff...


----------



## JTM (Nov 12, 2008)

my phone automatically translates it to pure text.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 28, 2008)

I've added a couple of new themes, including one for pda/phones. Enjoy


----------



## JTM (Nov 28, 2008)

i've got opera mini on my phone.  looks good on that.


----------



## ravickery03 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great, another thing to waste time with on my Blackberry.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2009)

Attention Blackberry users! I'm testing out a new addon for blackberry smartphones. Download this file and install it on your blackberry....

http://www.BerryBlab.com/beta/BerryBlab.jad

Feedback is welcome...


----------



## owls84 (Dec 8, 2009)

The other day when I was trying to update the GL results my phone would not allow me to. I kept getting a vbulletin error saying the token has expired. Whats up with that?


----------



## Sirius (Dec 8, 2009)

blake said:


> Attention Blackberry users! I'm testing out a new addon for blackberry smartphones. Download this file and install it on your blackberry....
> 
> http://www.BerryBlab.com/beta/BerryBlab.jad
> 
> Feedback is welcome...



I couldnt get it to work . Gave me a big long error message.


----------



## timsmith (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi all. Just wondering what the status of this project is? I just recently got a blackberry Bold 2 and when i try to connect to http://www.masonsoftexas.com i get a 404 error and says to ask administrator if berry blab is installed.  I am using v 1.01 of the free berry blab app.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 20, 2010)

timsmith said:


> Hi all. Just wondering what the status of this project is? I just recently got a blackberry Bold 2 and when i try to connect to http://www.masonsoftexas.com i get a 404 error and says to ask administrator if berry blab is installed.  I am using v 1.01 of the free berry blab app.


 
Try now


----------



## timsmith (Feb 22, 2010)

blake said:


> Try now


 
Everything is working now. Just as an FYI if you are logged in everything works. if you are not logged in the application throws an unrecognized xml scheme error when trying to open a post. you can view posts but just can't open them.  

after i logged in everything is great. i can't wait to be able to view posts while not at my desk.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome! Glad it's working for ya!


----------

